# My 6 month old is still biting and nipping HELP!!!



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Link is almost 6 months old and still biting not hard but he will put your arm in his mouth and nipping at the kids feet. He does put his teeth on my husband and I but he really does it to the kids. My son is 11 and my daughter is 9. My son it is just his feet but my daughter he will go after anything. I am at my wit's end. We have been to puppy school and are starting Basic Obedience, Tuesday June 10. It seems like we have tried everything and nothing works. The only thing that sometimes works is a pop can with pennies in it but how long will the kids need to carry this before he gets it. He tried yelling " ouch" but that only gets him more fired up. We tried time-out but he just comes back out and bites or nips again. We tried distraction with a toy but he is stubborn and once he has got you, especially the kids feet he won't let go. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I had to laugh when I saw your thread title. Cash is over a year old and we're still trying to break him of this. He's better now than he was a few months ago, but he loves putting arms and hands and shirts in his mouth.


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Charlie is 7 months and a week now. He LOVES bitting and nipping. It's insane. For some reason he loves it most after we pick up after him (his poop) from backyard. Maybe he's thanking us? Don't know, but it sure hurts. He gives me black and blues on my legs every time he bites. 

Another thing he will do is when fetching anything to him, the guy WILL NOT let go of the toy/ball/whatever. It's like, it's mine only mine but try to steal it and throw it anyway. It's crazy.

Pass on any solutions, it would be a big RELIEF!!!!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

He's a puppy all you can to is correct him.

on the fatching oball or whatever Brady won't give it up unless he wants too and he is 3. I don't force it either but its his


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

On dropping the ball/toy, what I do, is that I say "Drop It" (If he doesn't know this, this would really help to teach him) and if he doesn't drop it, I let go of the ball and walk off. If he really wants to play, he'll follow me and drop the ball at my feet.


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

My puppy is 18 weeks old and she still bites once in a while especially if I get down on the floor below her, that is inviting her to the biting game. She also like to fetch but always gives up the ball so I can throw it again. The funny thing is that when I throw it 70 feet or so if I walk toward her and the ball as she brings it back, she runs past me and stops at the spot where I threw it from and looks at me until I go over to her.


----------



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

1 year old pup and still having this problem.







I have tried every technique and the only thing that works on my stubborn boy is lots of exercising. 

Teach them the "toy" command. Everytime you play with a toy, just keep repeating toy over and over. So now when mine wants to annoy me with bites, I tell him to go get his toy and he definately listens.


----------



## carly (Apr 30, 2008)

Luna is 7 months today, and as the above poster said, the only method that works for us is to keep her well and truely tired at all times! She has got a new bouncy and very tough rubber ball which she hasn't been able to chew up yet, and she enjoys playing with that inside so if she starts biting me I have been teaching her 'get your ball' and bounce it across the room for a while, after some time she usually carrys it off and plays with it herself! Lucky for us she understands bringing the ball back inside even though she doesn't out! From what I've heard it's just consistency untill they grow out of it...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You are in good company with most of us. And you aren't going crazy, GSD pups are generally WAY worse about this biting and nipping than other puppies. It's very frustrating for most of us.

To the extent we have a permanent sticky about the topic with stuff that has worked for us:

Just click on this!!!


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

Reich still does too at about 7 mos. It's the 4, 6, and 8 yr old boys she nips....usually when she's trying to 'herd' them together, and when they get her running around playing 'tag'.

With hubby and me it's all mouthing, and usually when she's really excited. 

We just keep working on the 'no teeth' verbal correction.


----------



## gsd_ridin_e46 (Jun 16, 2008)

I've heard alot of gsd's do that, shouldn't be abnormal


----------

